# Arbeiten mit .htaccess (link manipulation)



## Amschti (15. November 2011)

also mein problem hat sich reduziert.....

irgendwie wird die seite falsch geladen, bzw. keine Bilder, und keine CSS datei wird geladen.....

das hab ich bereits:

der link sieht so aus /video/452.html ...

RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule ^([^.*]+)/([^.*]+).html$ index.php?action=$1&id_stream=$2 [QSA]


----------



## deepthroat (16. November 2011)

Hi.

Versuch's mal so:

```
RewriteRule ^/([^/]+)/([^/]+).html$ index.php?action=$1&id_stream=$2 [QSA]
```
Wie sehen die Links der Bilder / CSS aus? Liegen diese in dem Verzeichnis $DOCUMENT_ROOT/video/ ?

Gruß


----------



## Sturmrider (16. November 2011)

Selbiges Problem hatte ich auch vor kurzem. Ich habe es mit direkten Pfaden zu den CSS-Dateien und Bildern gelöst. Das Problem ist, wie mein Vorredner bereits beschrieben hat, du leitest fiktive Adressen an eine PHP-Datei um.
Diese Adresse beinhaltet eine Ordner-Verschachtelung. Durch sie wird vom Browser erwartet, dass sich in eben diesen "fiktiven" Ordnern auch deine Daten, wie CSS, Bilder etc. befinden. Du müsstest auch alle Bild- und CSS-Anfragen an deinen Server mit einer RewriteRule abfangen und zum richtigen Verzeichnis umleiten. Einfacher wären aber direkte Dateispade, zu den richtigen Dateien 
Solltest du keine Domain im direkten Dateipfad angeben wollen, bliebe dir sonst nur noch die Möglichkeit, dich von deinen fiktiven Ordnerverzeichnissen zurück zu einem richtigen Verzeichnis zu wählen. (wahrscheinlich dein $DOCUMENT_ROOT Verzeichnis)
Dies machst du mit "../" für jedes Verzeichnis.


----------

